# Hymer 524 Swing rear window



## longdog_cymru (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi, the rear window of my Hymer 524 Swing on a Fiat Ducato appears to have become a mobile aquarium, or it would be with the addition of fish!

The top seal of the double glazed unit has become detached and is letting in water and the window is now 1/3 full!

How do I remove this window to empty and repair or replace?


----------



## longdog_cymru (Aug 12, 2012)

Update, the inner skin of the window is now completely detached along with the locking handle and various brackets and stuff, so it looks like a new rear window is on the cards 

Looks like I'll have to call the Hymer dealers/agents, anyone have any recommendations about who is good to deal with?


----------



## longdog_cymru (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, no replies, so I guess it is time to go it alone. 

I called Brownhills today, yes there are windows for my 'van in stock in Germany, yes they can get one in about 10 days...... But at a cost!!!

How much I hear you all ask? Well I don't hear anyone asking as it happens, but I will share with those of you are curious........ How about close to £600......? Well in fairness to Brownhills, they did look at ways to discount it and the finished price is £500.11

Oh yes, and if I want it delivered, then that will cost in the region of £50 as it has to be insured and sent by courier as it is a window worth a lot of my money!!!

Expensive business owning a campervan!!!

Oh yes, and now there is a leak from the basin/shower mono bloc tap in the bathroom and it is a micro switch type so there goes another £100 for the tap and I will be fitting it myself as I was charged £30 cash by a caravan engineer just to take a look at it and be told that I need a new one!


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Before you order just look up the exhaust ejector company( yes thats right) there somewhere in yorkshire and will make you a window as a copy of your old one. it may be cheaper and it will certainly be nearer.


----------



## longdog_cymru (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, I have had a quote of £297 from them for my rear window with a 2-3 week turnaround.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Isn't your window covered by your insurance????

Most policies cover windows with just a small excess and not affecting your no-claims.


----------



## longdog_cymru (Aug 12, 2012)

charlieivan said:


> Isn't your window covered by your insurance????
> 
> Most policies cover windows with just a small excess and not affecting your no-claims.


Well I never gave that a thought! I'll check out my policy, thanks!


----------

